# eye burger



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I knew there was something in my eye, I was just a bit surprised at the size of the clinker. It happened when I was laying on my back under a laundry sink, trying to disconnect the basin nuts and risers.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Owie.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I did the same thing last week. Couldn't drive b/c my eye was watering up so bad. Took me forever to get it out. I actually never saw it, but just kept flushing and finally it came out. Nothing like a little rusty iron in your eye to make the day go by faster...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was wearing my safety glasses at the time. I have prescription bi-focals ANZI certified I have to wear at these plants.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

ouchhhhhh. i hope it's all well brother.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh yeah,
I felt it go in, it bothered me a for a minute, then stopped. When I got out from under the sink, I realized there was a mirror over the sink, I pulled the bottom of my eyelid and there ya go! I took a hand towel and wet it and dabbed it into my eye and got the clinker. I was surprised at how big it was!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Lucky,Lucky,Lucky Lucky...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OUCH!

I get a lot of sawdust in my eyes and its just as bad. 

Still, nothing is as painful as a splinter from OSB!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Bill said:


> OUCH!
> 
> I get a lot of sawdust in my eyes and its just as bad.
> 
> Still, nothing is as painful as a splinter from OSB!


That just made my scrotum contract. I don't want to think about that one.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

well jeez man, we appreciate the picture, but u didnt have to leave it in there for us, ouch!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, thats big. Good to hear you didn't scratch your eye. I have hot soldier get in my eye once that wasn't fun.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad you got that B**CH out !! OUCH !

Anybody use those safety glasses with the lights on the side ?? Think i saw them at Sears . Made me think ,," hmmm?"


----------

